# Would this vest reduce close passes?



## lazybloke (3 Jul 2018)

Prompted by a post in the Body Cameras thread, I searched Amazon and found this hivis jacket .
I wouldn't want to wear it. Surely it would have zero effect on driver behaviour. Or would it?

A quick search of the forums and with Google didn't give me any info. Anyone got any thoughts?

(Other than - _my God, it's hideous_! And _How much?_)


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

Nope.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2018)

NO..


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

No more than camera signs make drivers slow down.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jul 2018)

More likely they'll get closer as they'll want a selfie


----------



## Slick (3 Jul 2018)

I'm not so sure. A mate of mine dressed up a scare crow to look like a biker cop complete with speed gun and it seemed to slow a number of drivers who passed his drive. My other example is just another piece of hearsay but I always keep my fly6 camera attached to my seat post but rarely turn it on as I'm just too lazy, but I'm sure a number of drivers have come too close spotted the camera and backed off. Most will just poo poo that which is fair enough but do your own test and let us know what you find.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2018)

Still have my Hi-Vis vest, bought on C+
https://equisafety.com/collections/polite/products/polite-horse-waistcoat-please-slow-down-yellow

Seems to work for a while until they manage to read it


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

Having had a driver deliberately try and ram me off while in full police regalia, I would heartily recommend against anything with sillitoe tartan.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Jul 2018)

@Slick, i do the same with my camera even if it's flat or full, in the hope of a deterrent effect. Not that a cam on the bike is noticeable, hence back to the vest...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Jul 2018)

Nope


----------



## lane (3 Jul 2018)

I was reading some research at the weekend - hi viz with police on it got a wider pass than no vest whereas apparently "polite" mocked up to look like "police" to the casual observer got closer passes.


----------



## Slick (3 Jul 2018)

lazybloke said:


> @Slick, i do the same with my camera even if it's flat or full, in the hope of a deterrent effect. Not that a cam on the bike is noticeable, hence back to the vest...


I think in this day and age drivers are far more awzy 9f cameras than they have ever been, especially as a lot of drivers have them as well. Give the vest a go though.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

I wear this, drivers give at least 10 feet when overtaking...


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jul 2018)

No. To me it just sends out the message "I'm a self-righteous prat".


----------



## gbb (3 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> No. To me it just sends out the message "I'm a self-righteous prat".


I'd never wear anything like that. I'd never likely have a camera.
I tend to smile, wave a thank you to courteous drivers, I'm about creating friends, obeying TLs etc, not inflaming those who are already or easily inflamed.


----------



## stephec (3 Jul 2018)

No, the short sighted drivers will have to get closer to read it.


----------



## kingrollo (3 Jul 2018)

yes


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jul 2018)

I was a police motorcyclist and was taken off my motorbike by a car driver. It broke both my arms and right leg.

I was obviously decked out like a christmas tree and riding a white and orange motorbike, the size of a car. 

In my experience, you can wear whatever you want. But unless the car driver sees you. Its all to no avail.

I do wear a vis vest. But being in the correct position on the road where you can be seen is more important in my opinion.

I always consider myself as part of the traffic and dont hide away in the gutter.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2018)

I think more will either not notice you because they're not expecting a roadworker there or buzz you in revenge than will give you more room than they would have anyway.


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jul 2018)

I honestly believe my visible go-pro helmet mount helps, it's obviously anecdotal though base on my experiences on my commute before and after. People know the shape.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jul 2018)

This one might work?


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jul 2018)

I think you would be better off wearing black from head to toe as every drivers spots a ninja cyclist and complains about it.


----------



## lazybloke (4 Jul 2018)

To be clear, i don't think hi-vis alters driver behavior a great deal. I'm wondering specifically if the camera logo has a positive effect.
@jarlrmai's perception/experience is interesting, but I'd like to see some scientific testing.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2018)

lazybloke said:


> To be clear, i don't think hi-vis alters driver behavior a great deal. I'm wondering specifically if the camera logo has a positive effect.
> @jarlrmai's perception/experience is interesting, but I'd like to see some scientific testing.


Using the "Polite" Hi-Vis vest, whilst using a headcam(or other camera), I found many seemed to come closer initially then move back.

I've had "Collision Camera In Use" which seemed to get them to give a bit more room.


----------



## PK99 (4 Jul 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> But being in the correct position on the road where you can be seen is more important in my opinion.
> 
> I always consider myself as part of the traffic and dont hide away in the gutter.



Correct. You want to be in the cone of vision of the following driver for as long as possible. Hide in the gutter and you slip out of the cone too early.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Jul 2018)

The trouble is, how many close passes are intentional and how many are down to ignorance / poor road positioning and judgement ? The vest may help reduce the former but have no impact on the latter, as these people are generally unaware that they are doing anything wrong.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jul 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Prompted by a post in the Body Cameras thread, I searched Amazon and found this hivis jacket .
> I wouldn't want to wear it. Surely it would have zero effect on driver behaviour. Or would it?
> 
> A quick search of the forums and with Google didn't give me any info. Anyone got any thoughts?
> ...



No.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jul 2018)

This one might, but even then most drivers can’t see past their phones.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2018)

Wear a Nigel Farage mask and about half the population with give you a wide berth. Combine that with a Corbyn T shirt and most drivers will steer well clear.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> This one might, but even then most drivers can’t see past their phones.
> 
> View attachment 417689


Nope.


----------



## Edgy Dee (4 Jul 2018)

Most drivers are ok right? After all, most of us cyclists are drivers too! But too-close passing seems to be endemic in urban commuting. For many it seems to be ignorance and lack of consideration. But there are a few out there who are just downright malicious. Like the ones who squeeze past you 30 yards before a red stop light, then dive to the pavement to block you passing on the inside. So you cruise past on the outside and up to the Advanced Stop Line. It then takes them three sets of lights to catch up, whereupon they attempt the whole pathetic manoeuvre all over again. As with all bullying it's essential to stand your ground. It's intimidating, but rarely results in an actual collision. So get used to it, and fight back. You have far more manoeuverability, and a much greater sense of the roadspace than they do. Use that knowledge to your advantage. I find a quick wobble towards them as they pass really puts the wind up them. You are not responsible for the fragile egos of boy racers offended by your better progression on a bike. You are responsible for your own safety and dignity. A bike is a better vehicle in congested traffic. Just go out and demonstrate that principle.


----------



## gbb (5 Jul 2018)

Edgy Dee said:


> Most drivers are ok right? After all, most of us cyclists are drivers too! But too-close passing seems to be endemic in urban commuting. For many it seems to be ignorance and lack of consideration. But there are a few out there who are just downright malicious. Like the ones who squeeze past you 30 yards before a red stop light, then dive to the pavement to block you passing on the inside. So you cruise past on the outside and up to the Advanced Stop Line. It then takes them three sets of lights to catch up, whereupon they attempt the whole pathetic manoeuvre all over again. As with all bullying it's essential to stand your ground. It's intimidating, but rarely results in an actual collision. So get used to it, and fight back. You have far more manoeuverability, and a much greater sense of the roadspace than they do. Use that knowledge to your advantage. I find a quick wobble towards them as they pass really puts the wind up them. You are not responsible for the fragile egos of boy racers offended by your better progression on a bike. You are responsible for your own safety and dignity. A bike is a better vehicle in congested traffic. Just go out and demonstrate that principle.


I had exactly this one rush hour day in Pboro.
Cycle lane, minding my own business. Oldish Beemer pulls alongside me, passes, then quite deliberately closed off the cycle lane as he pulled up to static traffic. I just squirted around him on the drivers side, smiled and said through his open window...'dunno why you bothered mate '
Gave me a huge smile instead of getting irate about it.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jul 2018)

This one might work:


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> This one might work:
> 
> View attachment 417945


They'd not believe their eyes and end up getting closer either just to check or use their mobile to take a picture.


----------



## Kernow_T (18 Jul 2018)

I think there's a much wider societal issue around members of society having a far greater sense of entitlement than they one did and wanting all the rights with none of the responsibilities. This translates into a real lack of patience; almost disbelief and dismay that they should be waylaid, sometimes, by up to a minute, by a cyclist/cyclists do anything other than an absurdly unnecessary and dangerous pass isn't entertained


----------

